# ECCS Swap



## mossman (Jul 10, 2005)

Anyone removed a ECM System (HB) and installed a ECCS?


----------



## dvdswanson (Nov 6, 2005)

make, model, year? might be helpful.


----------



## mossman (Jul 10, 2005)

Oh yea, thanks dave. It's a 97 with "AIR-HORN" style injection ECM?. I have heard the ECCS systems on later models is way-better. There are several Nissans with this system including Stanzas, 240's, 200's ect...
Wondering if anyone has done it and if it's worth the trouble. Also cannot be 'down' for long, transportation ya know.....

Thanks


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

ECU=Engine Control Unit
ECM= Engine Control Module
ECCS=Engine Computer Control System

They're not the same thing, sorry. The ECCS is the entire system consisting of multiple sensors and the engine computer. The ECU is simply the engine computer itself.


----------



## mossman (Jul 10, 2005)

*ECCS*

Okay, I got it. But, I guess I'm trying to describe the 'newer' EFI system that has ECCS stamped on the top of the intake runner, and, the air cleaner mounted near the front/side. Mine has a throttle body style EFI system with the air cleaner attached on top like on a carb.
Most of the units I've seen on 200'sx and some stanzas. 
This swap would also require using the computer from the donor vehicle as well.

I wonder if it's worth the trouble for the gain?

thanks folks............


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Probably not. On the V6, when they went from TBI to MPFI it gained like 7 HP.


----------



## pat_inc (May 4, 2006)

ya maybe just 7 hp.. but the fuel milage will be beter.. and the best of all. the throtle response will be way better, its one heck of a job.. maybe get an engine with this system allreday on will be much more simple.


----------



## 88pathoffroad (Jun 6, 2004)

Fuel mileage never changed from 88-95. 15 mpg city, 18 highway. That's it.


----------

